# Aluminum Tubing Box Stand in Texas



## Josh A (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys,

I'm living in SE Texas now (originally GA) and Im trying to pull together some hunting equipment. I'm looking for some box stands to hunt a couple fields with my little one. Unfortunately all I can find in Texas is the all metal "condos" or ones made of treated wood. Neither being easy on the wallet or easy to move. Back in Georgia we hunted out go 10 to 20 ft towers made out of welded aluminum pipe and the "box" was simply wrapped in camo fabric with a tarp roof and treated plywood floor. They were good quality and could be had for $500 new and easily moved by 1 (10ft) or 2 (20ft) people. Anybody know where I could find a box stand like this in Texas?

Josh


----------

